

Ask HN: UX/UI people for open source privacy projects - DrWhax

Tl;DR - Please use your UX&#x2F;UI skill to make open source crypto, privacy and anonimity software usable for the masses! Contact me: jurre [monkeytail] useotrproject [dot] org<p>Dear Hacker News,<p>We all have heard the story about PRISM by now. Some of you don&#x27;t want to hear the story and want to focus on creating, doing what  you are good at, I can&#x27;t blame you for that. Meanwhile, we can&#x27;t simply ignore the story and carry on as if nothing happend.<p>Many of you are great designers and spend day and night working on little details to create that <i>perfect</i> interface and user experience for your soon to be launched adventure.<p>I would like to ask your experience, knowledge and time, to create usable software so we can finally email encrypted with our family and friends.
======
dfc
If you are interested in this subject checkout "Security and Usability" by
Cranor and Garfinkel.

[http://www.amazon.com/Security-Usability-Designing-Secure-
Sy...](http://www.amazon.com/Security-Usability-Designing-Secure-
Systems/dp/0596008279)

~~~
DrWhax
Thanks, I will order the book!

